
My experience upgrading Ruby on Rails from 3.2 to 4.2 - tothpeter08
https://blog.kalina.tech/2019/07/upgrading-ruby-on-rails-from-32-to-42.html
======
bdcravens
Always worth pointing out that 4.2 is at the edge of what is supported: it
only receives severe security fixes. When 6.0 comes out (pretty soon) it'll
drop off and you'll be on your own.

[https://guides.rubyonrails.org/maintenance_policy.html](https://guides.rubyonrails.org/maintenance_policy.html)

~~~
pmontra
Yep. I'm migrating a customer to 5.2 exactly because of that. Rails 6 should
be out very soon.

